# Prewar schwinn parts needed



## J.E (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm looking for some parts for several of my Prewar schwinn's.I need a rack and tank for my 1936 Model C and a door for my 35/36 Motorbike tank.Also looking for a tank for my 1938 Schwinn Model BC


----------

